# Does anyone know how much old growth Sinker black walnut is worth?



## Tinman73 (Nov 10, 2018)

I have been pulling sinker black walnut logs out of the water. These logs for cut back in the 1850s. Two of them still had the steel spikes in each end. Does anyone know what that would be worth?


----------



## TungOil (Jan 16, 2017)

With unique materials like that it's hard to say. It's worth whatever somebody will pay for them. To try to gauge the price you might call someone that deals in a lot of exotic lumber to see what it might be worth but really nobody can tell you without looking at the specific logs to,see what condition they are in.


----------



## ruger (Feb 20, 2018)

where did you pull them from.what lake, river? love to see pictures of them. some wood stores here in northern wisconsin sell their old growth salvage lumber for 3-4 times regular priced board feet.


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

Probably the same as alder.


----------



## AlaskaGuy (Jan 29, 2012)

> Probably the same as alder.
> 
> - waho6o9


yeah, that'd be my guess.


----------



## lumbering_on (Jan 21, 2017)

> Probably the same as alder.
> 
> - waho6o9


Only if it's really good walnut.


----------



## Tinman73 (Nov 10, 2018)

Hey guys thanks for the response, I'm going to try to post some pictures now.


----------



## Tinman73 (Nov 10, 2018)

Hey guys thanks for the response, I'm going to try to post some pictures now.


----------



## diverlloyd (Apr 25, 2013)

Nice log don't listen to the alder comments that's a cheap lumber ($2 bdft 8/4 here) with no character. Your lumber should be at least double that on it worst day. Do you have a picture of a cleaned up end grain? Here is a website that will help with identification. https://www.wood-database.com . Good luck on selling the lumber.


----------



## JADobson (Aug 14, 2012)

Don't listen to diverlloyd. Alder is gold!


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Dec 15, 2017)

in the Southeastern USA where sinker cypress and pine is found,
depending on its age and how long it is has been in the water,
depth of water, condition of water, yada yada yada
a cypress or pine log of that size would fetch between 2 and 8 thousand dollars.
if I had it, I would cut a sample of the wood, take several QUALITY photos
gather accurate measurements and walk into a reputable lumber yard
for some options as what to do with it. craigslist will just eat your time up with tire kickers.
(( have no experience with walnut )).

.

.


----------



## Tennessee (Jul 8, 2011)

I agree with John. There are people who make a decent living pulling logs out of lakes, ponds. They even made a reality show episode with that Shelby Swamp guy, (I think on History), of him pulling logs out of the bayou. I've seen a lot of logs pulled from lakes, properly dried, going for up to 8,000-10,000 dollars a pop in the right market. Of course, these were pretty big logs, maybe 30 feet long, 12-18 inches in diameter.
The problem is that you need certification of it actually being pulled. (What lake, species of wood, who dried it, who certified it to be underwater, how long, etc.) There are people out there who are actively trying to duplicate the look with above growth trees, and charging the same amount.


----------



## Tinman73 (Nov 10, 2018)

Wow the last Cypress log I pulled up was 63 ft long .
31inch diameter.


----------

